# Snapping Turtles



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Can I get some imformation on these turtles.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

length-up to 12 inch

habitat-any aquatic situation preferably with mud or vegetation

habits-vicious predator actively seeks prey at night but during the day they lie on the bottom at depth where head can reach air for breathing

food-plants.worms,crayfish,clams,fish,frogs,salamanders,snakes,turtles,birds,mammals and carion


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Do they like to swim a lot or more lazy on land?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

Here is a fairly comprehensive webpage about snapping turtles. The pop-ups are very irritating.
Scroll down to the "In Captivity" setion for captive info:
http://www.chelydra.org/index.html

I kept one for a summer as a kid. They are fierce predators, ripping to shreds anything placed in their tank.

This turtle has the potential to outlive you. Personally, if I were to buy another turtle, I would buy something smaller and exotic that can be re-sold. This way, when you don't want it anymore, the turtle can be easily re-homed. I would think it would be hard to re-home a full-sized snapping turtle because of their ubiquity and the large aquarium necessary to house them.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

fury said:


> food-plants.worms,crayfish,clams,fish,frogs,salamanders,snakes,turtles,birds,mammals and carion


 and tad poles


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

My bro in law has a bunch of tad poles he puts in his pond i took a couple and threw it in w/ my snapper and guppies. It took less than 5 min for him to find and "snap" the tadpole's back off.
This is my snapper about 1.5" across:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Why didn't you let him finish his meal?

When in doubt, check the write-ups we have in the information center.
Crockeeper has a thread covering them very well.

Here: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=24958


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> Why didn't you let him finish his meal?


 I kinda wasnt' expecting him to go for it that quick. I had him in there for less than 5 min, and the snapper had already eaten before that. The tadpole's body is as big as the turts head, so I didn't think he'd go for it. I have guppies in there and he does't eat them, go figure.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what a badassed little guy you got there!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> what a badassed little guy you got there!


 thanks bra, I have to be careful cause he bites


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

traumatic said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > what a badassed little guy you got there!
> ...


 .....yes they do. And know that sometimes after a powerful bite they will use those front claws to tear away at the sides of whatever their mouth has.

Be careful indeed!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

If I were you I would get a razorback musk turtle. I used to have one for years and years. They are very very closely related to the snapper, but lighter in color., but their shell come up likt this more /\ Common Snappers can get over a foot, while razorback musk turtles get about only 6-7 inches. Their is no fish that you can put snappers with either, they can tear up the toughest piranha. With razorbacks you have a very limited choice, you have to get some sort of super fast catfish (or a common pleco because turtles dont seem to bother them) but nothing works out in the end, atleast for me.

With either one of these turtles you gotta really watch your fingers, if ya don't...that will just suck!


----------

